# Gewinnspiel bei H&S Bike-Discount.de



## Bike-Discount (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen - wir haben gerade ein *Gewinnspiel *über einen Cube Rahmen auf Facebook laufen:

*https://www.facebook.com/hsbikediscount.de/app_191694567568275*


Viel Erfolg - Ride on!


----------



## bobons (19. März 2013)

Gibt es das auch ohne Facebook? 
Oder wollt ihr etwa nur Pseudo-Likes sammeln indem ihr einen schrottigen Restposten 80 Euro-Rahmen vor dem Abfall rettet? Das wäre ja unterste Schiene.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Discount (19. März 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Gibt es das auch ohne Facebook?
> Oder wollt ihr etwa nur Pseudo-Likes sammeln indem ihr einen schrottigen Restposten 80 Euro-Rahmen vor dem Abfall rettet? Das wäre ja unterste Schiene.



Es wird ja keiner gezwungen  - up to you! Ich würde mich auch über eine 80 Rahmen freuen!


----------



## Robby2107 (19. März 2013)

Denke auch, das muß jeder selber entscheiden. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und dem Gewinner viel Spaß mit seinem neuen Rahmen.

Da ich keinen brauche und mit meinen Daten auf FB eh etwas zurückhaltender unterwegs bin, halte ich mich generell aus solchen Aktionen raus. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Bike-Discount (19. März 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Denke auch, das muß jeder selber entscheiden. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und dem Gewinner viel Spaß mit seinem neuen Rahmen.
> 
> Da ich keinen brauche und mit meinen Daten auf FB eh etwas zurückhaltender unterwegs bin, halte ich mich generell aus solchen Aktionen raus.
> 
> ...


----------



## QE2 (19. März 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Gibt es das auch ohne Facebook?
> Oder wollt ihr etwa nur Pseudo-Likes sammeln indem ihr einen schrottigen Restposten 80 Euro-Rahmen vor dem Abfall rettet? Das wäre ja unterste Schiene.



Sag ja, es gibt keinen Thread, Frage oder Info, die nicht irgendein Spacecowboy hier im Forum mit einem dämlichen Kommentar begleitet


----------

